# Interface mac os x : changer la couleur



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir,

Dans un magasin j'ai vu un MacBook avec une interface noire. Le dock était noir ainsi que la barre en haut où il y a la pomme. Quel est le nom de cette application?

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Mars 2007)

lowryder-00 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Dans un magasin j'ai vu un MacBook avec une interface noire. Le dock était noir ainsi que la barre en haut où il y a la pomme. Quel est le nom de cette application?
> 
> Merci



Dans le forum Mac OS X, il y a un sous forum (Customisation) entièrement dédié à ce genre de sujet, tu y trouveras sûrement des tonnes de réponses.


----------



## JPTK (14 Mars 2007)

ctrl+alt+pomme+!


----------



## hippo sulfite (14 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ctrl+alt+pomme+!



Là, c'est carrément du négatif.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Merci je vais allez voir sur le forum dédié à ça


----------



## Lalis (16 Mars 2007)

Il me semble que l'on peut déjà bien s'amuser en passant par les *Préférences système*, rubriques *Apparence* et *Bureau & économiseur d'écran*.


----------



## flotow (16 Mars 2007)

Lalis a dit:


> Il me semble que l'on peut déjà bien s'amuser en passant par les *Préférences système*, rubriques *Apparence* et *Bureau & économiseur d'écran*.



Euh, ca c'est juste le fond d'ecran et l'economiseur, apres, pour changer la couleur des menu, c'est bien dans Custo


----------



## DrMinux (12 Février 2013)

Nom de l'app: Nocurne

Lien: http://www.blacktree.com

Dis moi si ce n'est pas ça.


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2013)

J'espere que depuis 2007 il avait trouvé la réponse...


----------

